
Neil Postman Revisited – Are we having too much fun - Ygg2
https://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2017/04/are-we-having-too-much-fun/523143/
======
akrulino
For anyone interested in a brief exposition of Postman's thinking, his "Five
Things We Should Know About Technological Change" speech transcription is a
good read:

[https://www.technodystopia.org/](https://www.technodystopia.org/)

